# Epi-no question



## abemom2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Has anyone here used this in recent years? Any comments pro or against? I know one woman who used this as she was trying for a VBAC - and her kid's heas was huge, while she's really small! She feels that this helped her have only a minor tear, and a really natural midwife birth.

Another woman asked me about it, and I was wondering if there is any more info around?

Thanks.


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

So, I've been completely fascinated by this for the past few weeks, ever since I saw the season 8 premier of Weeds where Nancy's sister was using one









I want one!


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/PELVINN-Kegel-Exercise-Weights/dp/B0034DLBB2
If I were going to do this, Id get something more like this, though. Much cheaper. I think I would feel super silly doing this, but after I give birth to 4 babies in 3 years, I may just try it.


----------



## MIrandaM (Mar 19, 2011)

I have one of these that I rented (they're sterilized and you use it with a medical grade condom like the vaginal ultrasound) from my midwife's clinic - it's so awesome. They're very popular in the part of Europe where I live, and in Germany as well. I've heard several women mention them in a positive way. I'm due in a couple weeks, and had been trying the perineal massage but was finding that I never felt like I was doing it right and that it hurt. So I talked to my MW about it and she suggested the epi-no. It's great because depending on how you use it it assists with kegel type exercises, and/or you can use it to stretch that area before the birth, and then after the birth to regain strength. It really doesn't go in very far for the stretching exercises, just a few cm deep, it looks a lot scarier and stranger than it is 

It's somewhat uncomfortable the first time but gets easier and easier. -- you still feel discomfort as you stretch the balloon gradually bigger each day, but you figure out which position works best for you (and may work well during the birth) and i love that you get some idea of what it will be like when you're actually delivering. I like that you choose how big to inflate it (and it increases in tiny increments) and it's nice seeing tangible proof that you're getting close to the max of 10cm. I think the biggest thing is that more than just the stretch, it prepares you for the feeling and helps you learn to relax during that feeling. There are some studies on their site (so take that with a grain of salt!) that show a 50% decrease in tearing among women who 'trained' with it.

I've only had three small problems with it:

- it can be hard to find 20 minutes alone every day somewhere comfortable where you can lie down or lie on your side and KNOW that you won't be interrupted with a blue plastic pump device sticking out of you! you're supposed to keep it in for 10-20 minutes and relax during so I usually read or watch a movie on my laptop on my bed during the 20 min.

- the first couple times i did it i felt a little nauseous - i think i was nervous and it did hurt a little, it's fine now.

- had to find a natural water soluble lubricant, it's NOT comfortable without, and apparently coconut oil or perineal massage oil can degrade the rubber (and the rubber of the condoms if you're renting it)


----------



## Floretta (May 26, 2008)

I used it for both pregnancies and I think it helped a lot. Especially with my first, he was almost 10 pounds with a big head and I gave birth lying on my back with an epidural and absolutely no sensation. I didn't tear at all, not even a tiny scratch. My midwife, the doctors and nurses were all incredulous that I didn't tear. My second baby (homebirth) was also over 8 pounds and came flying out in one push again without a scratch as well.

I always used it with a condom, that way lubrication was taken care of and I didn't have to put as much effort into cleaning it. The first few times using it was weird and I had to experiment with positioning and found that lying on my side while using it was easiest.

Altogether this was one of the best $200 I have ever spent.


----------



## luckypirahna (Sep 27, 2010)

I used it with my DD and I felt like it helped me to have more control during the pushing stage.

I've seen a lot of moms feel overwhelmed by the sensations and not really sure what's going on, but when I felt DDs head pushing through it was already a (somewhat) familiar sensation and I didn't fight it or worry about it.

I pushed for 20 minutes and tore a tiny bit, but that was a conscious decision, I knew I would tear a bit, but really really didn't want to push any more. I remember clearly thinking "If I push through this I'll probably tear a little bit, but if I don't it will be a whole 'nother contraction. Forget that!"


----------

